# help me, noel arrive ...



## nashshan (17 Décembre 2012)

salut à tous,

je suis en quete de conseils pour l'achat d'un ipad "de noel" pour ma copine ... n étant pas grand fan de tablettes j avoue n y connaitre pas grand chose.

J'étais partis pour lui acheter le rétina 32 go mais j avoue avoir été assez décu de voir qu'il est quand meme bien plus épais que l'ipad 2.
Du coup j hésite.

Elle s en servirait d'une façon plutot domestique pour aller sur internet (j en peux plus qu elle embolise mon macbook tous les soirs pour faire "ses trucs") et mater des vidéos (séries/films) plus qq applications de nanas genre fruit ninja (je sais pas ce qu elles ont avec ca  ).

Bref mes questions sont celles-ci : 
est ce que l'écran rétina et la puce améliorée de l'ipad 4 justifie une épaisseur/poids supérieure (et un prix plus élevé ^^) ?
L'ipad 2 sera-t-il vraiment en rade devant une possible nouvelle génération d'application (offre crée la demande, elle pourrait bien s'y mettre) ?
l'écran rétina apporte-t-il une plus valu incontestable en qualité vidéo/confort de lecture ? 

merci d'avance à tous


----------



## cameleone (17 Décembre 2012)

Salut !

La différence d'épaisseur est réellement absolument négligeable ! J'en sais quelque chose, j'ai eu les deux... et l'iPad 3 (qui est identique au 4 quant à la taille et au poids) rentre dans un étui prévu pour l'iPad 2, à peine plus difficilement que le modèle précédent ! Pour la prise en main, je peux te garantir que ce n'est pas du tout sensible. Pour le poids c'est autre chose, et j'ai regretté les quelques grammes en plus, mais là encore rien de rédhibitoire. En tout cas, le léger inconvénient du poids et le prix plus élevé sont largement compensés à mon avis par la qualité et le confort de l'écran rétina, avec en plus la rapidité accrue de l'iPad 4 (je suis resté au 3 pour l'instant...). A ta place je n'hésiterais pas.


----------



## Ealdu (17 Décembre 2012)

Et le mini ?????

Je suis passée de l'iPad 2 au mini et je préfère de loin le mini...


Léger, rapide, je ne reviendrais plus au grand format maintenant. Et ce n'est même pas une question de prix mais de confort d'utilisation. Il me suis partout, se glisse presque dans une poche....


Il n'est pas rétina mais l'écran est très agréable pour l'usage que tu décris.


----------



## KevZqn (17 Décembre 2012)

Oui pour un iPad mais quel taille ?

Es-tu aller voir dans un magasin ? 

J'ai l'iPad 2 et quand je suis aller voir le mini : Wouaw super léger, presque un jouet.

L'écran, wow magnifique, super bien adapté pour la taille.

Sans hésiter juste pour le poid, la finesse, la beauté de l'iPad mini je choisirais lui, et parfait comme Cadeau, dernier de chez Apple, on le voit à la TV, pub donc sa impressione les autres


----------



## Lefenmac (18 Décembre 2012)

KevZqn a dit:


> on le voit à la TV, pub donc sa impressione les autres



Ca c'est de l'argument y a pas à dire


----------



## lulubravo (18 Décembre 2012)

KevZqn a dit:


> Oui pour un iPad mais quel taille ?
> 
> Es-tu aller voir dans un magasin ?
> 
> ...



Moi qui suis un peu l'actualité dernièrement sur l'Ipad mini, on parle déjà pour le prochain d'écran retina ... Justement j'hésiterai de fait ...

Par contre l'Ipad 4 (que j'ai notamment) n'évoluera pas autant dans la prochaine révision que lors du passage du 3 au 4 ...

Acheter le 2 alors que le 4 existe , je saurais pas faire non plus lorsque l'on voit la différence et notamment pour lire du texte ...


----------



## Herr_Bert (18 Décembre 2012)

Eu égard à l&#8217;utilisation domestique de ladite tablette, à la qualité d'affichage des pages beauté du fournaldesfemmes.com, au rendu visuel des épisodes de Desesperate Houseviwes, sans oublier à la disponibilité des produits dans les 6 jours qui nous séparent de Noel, sans hésitation un* iPad Retina de 32 Go* (en blanc).
(c'est d'ailleurs mon choix pour madame pour toutes les raisons que je viens de citer :love


----------



## Ealdu (19 Décembre 2012)

Moi qui suis une fille, (et en dehors de la disponibilité du dit iPad), je préfère et de loin un mini, sans écran rétina, pour son poids, sa petitesse, son rechargement rapide, et tout ce que l'on fait dessus comme sur le grand mais en plus facilement, plus simplement, plus légèrement.... De part sa taille


----------



## KevZqn (19 Décembre 2012)

Lefenmac a dit:


> Ca c'est de l'argument y a pas à dire



Le marketing est super bien fait, après pour le prix.. assez cher !


----------



## MiWii (19 Décembre 2012)

Ealdu a dit:


> Et le mini ?????
> 
> Je suis passée de l'iPad 2 au mini et je préfère de loin le mini...
> 
> ...



Tout comme Ealdu, j'ai changé mon grand iPad 3 retina pour le mini, et je ne le regrette absolument pas ! 
Il me suis partout car il rentre dans mon sac à main, et ici, j'ecris ce message depuis la file d'embarquement... chose impensable avec le grand... 


Le non retina ne me gene absolument pas, et pourtant j'y étais habituée... Pour moi, le mini, c'est vraiment le top niveau taille, poids et autonomie, l'essayer c'est l'adopter !


----------



## MacFly3 (19 Décembre 2012)

Tout comme Mywii: je suis passé du 3 au mini, un peu réticent quant à l'écran, mais c'est vraiment top! Un pote à moi à un 3, maintenant ça me parait louuuurd


----------



## MiWii (23 Décembre 2012)

MacFly3 a dit:


> Tout comme Mywii: je suis passé du 3 au mini, un peu réticent quant à l'écran, mais c'est vraiment top! Un pote à moi à un 3, maintenant ça me parait louuuurd



idem !!!!!


----------

